# Community > Clubs >  NZDA canterbury range temporary closure

## PTK

Notice to all users of the DA range , the range will be closed from the 1st of July for 2 to 3 weeks while trees are removed. This also affects the adjacent pistol range beside the 200m range.
Unfortunately there will not be a public day in July. 
I will post on here when the work is completed.

----------


## PTK

NZDA range is now open , next public day saturday 10th August 9.30 am till 4 pm

----------

